# The Official say Goodbye to the "Old Hearth" thread............



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIXV0cir4-E


I will begin with this lil ditty.....cause it has been a long road to the top.....well maybe not really but let's say that cause I like this song ;-P 

Craig.....now don't eff this thang up... :lol: 

See you buggerz on the "other side"..

Love ya..... :kiss:  :lol:


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2012)

For Craig tonight.


----------



## neumsky (Mar 14, 2012)

Even tho I've been here only a short while...sheddin a tear!


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 14, 2012)

Na, Na, Na, Nah,
Na, Na, Na, Nah,
Hey, Hey, Hey, 
Goo-oodbye...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2012)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## webbie (Mar 14, 2012)

It's only the Doors of Perception making y'all feel as if something is changing...when, in truth, it's always there just as before.....and as always.


----------



## neumsky (Mar 14, 2012)

But you...just like our gov't...we don't have a clue what's coming!


----------



## pen (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait to get to use and watch everyone else use the upgrades.  Been looking forward to it!

pen


----------



## dafattkidd (Mar 14, 2012)

Will this new version forum going to give me my hair back?


----------



## fossil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Dr. Issod?* 

Yes, fossil.

*Will I dream?*

I don't know, fossil.


----------



## Dix (Mar 15, 2012)

And we're off


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 15, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> *Dr. Issod?*
> 
> Yes, fossil.
> 
> ...



 :lol: 

Perfect!

Brotherbart: What's going to happen?

Webmaster: Something wonderful.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFByioMIUsg


----------



## fossil (Mar 15, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Brotherbart: What's going to happen?
> 
> Webmaster: Something wonderful.



 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 15, 2012)

Do we get an official countdown.? Who gets to push the button? :cheese: 

Gary


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2012)

Basic sched - at about 12:30 eastern time I will stop taking new member registrations and also shut down the board for a few minutes while I clean it up and export the proper files...backup.
Then I will put it back up in read-only format. 

At about 1am eastern, my forum-move dude will start the import into the new system. If things go OK, I will then try to get some sleep from 2 or 3am on.
When and if I wake up......things should be coming along. I suspect that by noon at the latest, the imports will be done and the basics of the new board will be in place for me to check....I will do this behind the scenes (and may also have the mods in there......). Then I have to set all the new permissions...as to the forums and what groups can do and see. 

If all of that works out, you will notice these forums are not reachable any longer and the new ones will be up in their place. Depending on luck and skill, this might be as soon as Thursday mid-afternoon or as late as 2013.....

If, on the other hand, you see these same forums up and running tomorrow night, you know something went very wrong.


----------



## pen (Mar 15, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> If, on the other hand, you see these same forums up and running tomorrow night, you know something went very wrong.



Naw, that wouldn't be too bad in the scheme of things.

If I typed in www.hearth.com and this came up instead,






then I'd think things were bad  :coolhmm: 

pen


----------



## Dix (Mar 15, 2012)

*sniffles*

The Ash Can is already gone


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 15, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIXV0cir4-E
> 
> 
> I will begin with this lil ditty.....cause it has been a long road to the top.....well maybe not really but let's say that cause I like this song ;-P
> ...





swampy


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 15, 2012)

The sun is coming up. The migration is having problems. Tell your techie to ask himself...


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2012)

What's with the failed youtube previews? I am seeing code instead of a preview thumbnail.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

I brought that up with the beta version. Thought I remembered it being fixed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I brought that up with the beta version. Thought I remembered it being fixed.


 
I just opened a post with it in it and in edit the youtube tags don't show up. When you just save the edit the tags are gone and the preview shows up. Hmmm...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 16, 2012)

Seems to be working.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah. The problem is with the ones brought over from the old forum.


----------



## fossil (Mar 16, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah at least we won't see two hundred of the posts of that bobcat log splitter.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 16, 2012)

WHAT!? I loved that thing!


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah. The problem is with the ones brought over from the old forum.


 
I forgot about that.  Old inline youtube videos are fixed now.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Spooky!


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 16, 2012)

Good bye old and Hello new!

Any others have withdrawl's???


----------



## smoke show (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Jags (Mar 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Good bye old and Hello new!
> 
> Any others have withdrawl's???


 
I know one member (who shale stay anon) that went to the dark side (AS) and signed up, just to poke around.:D


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

Jags said:


> I know one member (who shale stay anon) that went to the dark side (AS) and signed up, just to poke around.:D




They already know.....I told them yesterday that I snuck up on you Jagsy......:D


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 16, 2012)

It seems to display my login name rather than screen name- howd'ya change yer screen name? (nom d' scrin)


----------



## Jags (Mar 16, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> They already know.....I told them yesterday that I snuck up on you Jagsy......:D


Interesting tid bit - I was a member on AS before I was here.


----------



## Jags (Mar 16, 2012)

paulhaigh said:


> It seems to display my login name rather than screen name- howd'ya change yer screen name? (nom d' scrin)


AP - that was one of the warnings that Craig gave on the old forum.  Screen name and profile name are NOW one in the same.  You should have changed it back on the old forum - now I don't know how.  Maybe Craig or one of the mods can change it or you may have to create a new profile.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

Jags said:


> AP - that was one of the warnings that Craig gave on the old forum.  Screen name and profile name are NOW one in the same.  You should have changed it back on the old forum - now I don't know how.  Maybe Craig or one of the mods can change it or you may have to create a new profile.



Looks like somebody was not paying attention in class.....Paul.....
Tsk..ttsk ........


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 16, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I will begin with this lil ditty.....cause it has been a long road to the top.....well maybe not really but let's say that cause I like this song ;-P
> 
> Craig.....now don't eff this thang up... :lol:
> 
> ...



 Jr. Mod along with the CEO status, what's next?

swampy


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

swampy69 said:


> Jr. Mod along with the CEO status, what's next?
> 
> swampy


 


watch out you mudderz....


----------



## Dune (Mar 17, 2012)

Did we say goodby to the Ashcan too?


----------



## fossil (Mar 17, 2012)

Dune said:


> Did we say goodby to the Ashcan too?


 
Temporarily.  One thing at a time.  This is a big project.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 17, 2012)

Dune said:


> Did we say goodby to the Ashcan too?


 

HA! Your having withdrawals aren't you?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Mar 17, 2012)

Goodbye old hearth. I was only with you for a season, but you got me through soooooo many questions, gave soooooo much advice, and now your gone. May the next chapter of hearth show many the light.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> watch out you mudderz....




gotta love the warthog!! we used to shoot "calfax" quals with them in germany, awesome plane!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 19, 2012)

Man when your under fire and the a10 comes roaring in all you can think is I LOVE YOU SEXY BEAST ! It is an amazing aircraft!

Pete


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Fs9CTqTTeIg

woulda loved to do this hop, picked this one for BB, ever deliver a monte carlo?

NSDQ


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 19, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Fs9CTqTTeIg
> 
> woulda loved to do this hop, picked this one for BB, ever deliver a monte carlo?
> 
> NSDQ


 
Nope but...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 19, 2012)

Every time I see an A10 I think "Where were those things when we needed them.". They came along just a few years too late. When you are landing in something the size of a barn close air support has got to be sweet.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Every time I see an A10 I think "Where were those things when we needed them.". They came along just a few years too late. When you are landing in something the size of a barn close air support has got to be sweet.


 

amazing close air to mud support bird, interesting the concept was "hey we got this gun... can you wrap a bird around it?" the GAU-8 is a nasty beast in the nose of that hog, check the front landing gear, its offset to the right to make room for the gun


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 19, 2012)

BB you would have fit right in with the "hookers" of Dco 2/160th SOAR, as i imagine a bunch of you guys from "Freight train" would have  "salute" bro! tipping my glass


----------

